# ole Oxford Haunt-2011



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well it was a crazy time here @ ole"Oxford Haunt--- we had about 600 + visitors on hallowen nite, made the front page of the newspaper too, had some speacial guest and it was a good time ,,, enjoy the pics,,,,

ole oxford haunt 2011 pictures by pyro-1966 - Photobucket


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

So cool!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great pics!
I love the female zombie mannequin.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I second Haunti when I say I loved that zombie mannequin...really great!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the stone work on your mausoleum, and I have to triple agree with everyone on that zombie mannequin, just stunning! The cross gravestone with the skellie and sword is excellent, the creature on the light pole is super creepy, as well as the one holding the sign. It looks like you had a huge group of people, what a great sucess, Pyro! Congrats!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks great Manny!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The lady zombie is lovely, the creature on the fence post is wonderful, and the "bodiless" little girl is a cutie.

Great haunt and looks like folks had a wonderful time.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! LOVE the fella on the lamp post.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW....That's a lot of cool stuff pyro....Really Nice Work


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Way to go Manny, you were definitely all out this year!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Lots of great Halloween props in your home haunt!
But that zombie Mannequin was awesome! Really Creepy!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks everyone -ya the zombie prom queen as my daughter calls it, came out real good not bad for about an hours work,


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow that's a TON Of pics. VERY VERY well done. I long for a level area to set up tunnels, and panels etc. Time to move my haunt into the back yard.

I loved everything!


----------

